# Dysfonctionnement relationnel



## Arlequin (25 Avril 2014)

Bonsoir

Ceci est mon dernier message, et j'en profite pour saluer toutes les personnes que j'ai pu rencontrer par écran interposé et qui m'ont fait rire, réfléchir et appris beaucoup depuis presque 10 ans.

Le seul gros dysfonctionnement que je vois sur ce site, depuis trop longtemps, est le manque de condidération envers les contributeurs assidus... je sais je me répète, mais étrangement le fil en question a été réduit à néant 

Anthony, dans ton post ton beau tout neuf, épinglé et sans droit de réponse,  tu parles de mauvais esprit, mais qui a commencé ? 

Anthony, tu remercies d'avance pour l'aide future à la signalisation de bogues, ok, mais que fais tu de tous ceux énumérés dans le fil que tu (?) as rayé de la carte ? 

N'est ce pas à nouveau un sérieux manque de respect vis à vis de tous ces membres qui ont pris la peine de vous aider à en venir à bout, avec parfois, je le concède, un ton moqueur voir agressif (mea culpa) qui en ce qui me concerne est la résultante d'un agacement certain face à votre manque de communication plutôt que de la stupide envie de troller

Oh, je sais bien que je ne manquerai pas , que je ne suis rien de plus qu'un membre parmi tant d'autres, mais j'espère sincérement que vous prendrez la peine de me lire et tenterez de me comprendre.

Bref

Merci de bien vouloir supprimer mon compte.

Bonne continuation et bon courage à ceux qui continueront à aider leurs semblables, sans jamais rien attendre en retour.

Ciao


----------



## Toximityx (26 Avril 2014)

Bonjour à toi Arlequin,

En fait, le fil fut delete dans la suppression / création du nouveau sous-forum "Bogues et dysfonctionnements" et j'en suis désolé. Anthony n'a rien à voir avec ceci ;-).

Nous comprenons que des bugs arrivent je suis ouvert à la discussion personnellement. Nous avons besoin de membre comme toi avec un humour sympathique, une joie de vivre etc..

Je suis ouvert à la discussion avec toi par MP si tu désires


----------



## Romuald (26 Avril 2014)

Toximityx a dit:


> En fait, le fil à était supprimé dans la suppression / création du nouveau sous-forum "Bogues et dysfonctionnements"


(le fil _a été_)

Alors pourquoi ne pas le signaler dans le sujet épinglé en tête du forum ? 

Le dysfonctionnement relationnel il est la : Je ne pense pas comme Arlequin que ce soit par manque de considération envers les utilisateurs, c'est juste 'qu'on n'y a pas pensé'. A croire que la tête dans vos serveurs vous en êtes venus à penser que l'être humain réagissait comme eux, sans sentiment ni état d'âme. Sauf que justement, si les vieux cons dans mon style ou celui d'Arlequin viennent se moquer gentiment (ou pas) des uns et des autres ce n'est pas par méchanceté gratuite, c'est...
A vous de trouver la bonne réponse !

Autre explication, le raisonnement Shadok poussé à fond : s'il n'y a pas de solution c'est qu'il n'y a pas de problème, donc le fil est inutile


----------



## r e m y (26 Avril 2014)

Romuald a dit:


> ...si les vieux cons dans mon style ou celui d'Arlequin viennent se moquer gentiment (ou pas) des uns et des autres ce n'est pas par méchanceté gratuite, c'est...
> A vous de trouver la bonne réponse !...



Oh oui! un nouveau sondage!


----------



## pascalformac (26 Avril 2014)

Romuald a dit:


> Autre explication, le raisonnement Shadok poussé à fond : s'il n'y a pas de solution c'est qu'il n'y a pas de problème, donc le fil est inutile


Et la joie ( toute shadokienne) de pomper dans le vortex, "pour le plaisir"  ?
kessetenfé?


----------



## Toximityx (26 Avril 2014)

Romuald a dit:


> (le fil _a été_)
> 
> Alors pourquoi ne pas le signaler dans le sujet épinglé en tête du forum ?
> 
> ...



Ce n'est pas moi qui est l'auteur du fil mais je comprends ton sentiment. Je le dis encore, nous avons des projets pour cette année, Cédric regarde régulièrement mais VBulletin est une usine à gaz..


----------



## aCLR (26 Avril 2014)

Romuald a dit:


> Autre explication, le raisonnement Shadok poussé à fond : s'il n'y a pas de solution c'est qu'il n'y a pas de problème, donc le fil est inutile



Librement inspiré de Dada !


----------



## flotow (26 Avril 2014)

Romuald a dit:


> (le fil _a été_)





Toximityx a dit:


> Ce n'est pas moi qui à fait



:rose::rose::rose:


----------



## r e m y (26 Avril 2014)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> :rose::rose::rose:



T'as raison... faudrait ouvrir un autre fil pour recenser les bugs du correcteur orthographique :rose:


----------



## Anthony (27 Avril 2014)

> un ton moqueur voir agressif (mea culpa)



Ce n'était pas forcément toi qu'on avait en tête (et si je dis «*on » c'est parce que c'est l'ensemble de MacG qui s'exprime à travers ce message), mais plutôt des gens dont le ton moqueur vient bien d'une stupide envie de troller, et non d'un agacement certain face à notre supposé manque de communication.

Parce que quand tu as des dizaines de messages qui s'empilent pour nous en foutre plein la gueule sans bien évidemment rien apporter, alors que pendant ce temps on bosse et on change des pans entiers de nos maquettes pour répondre aux critiques constructives d'autres contributeurs noyés dans la masse, il y en a ras-le-bol. Alors oui, ce message n'est pas une espèce de gloubi-boulga bisounours tout-le-monde-il-est-beau comme tu voudrais peut-être qu'il ait été, mais en même temps&#8230;

Ce sera donc un sous-forum purement technique, ce sera moins drôle, mais ce sera plus efficace pour tout le monde.



Maintenant on va être très clair, on a un problème d'organisation, comme le soulève d'ailleurs Tucpasquic dans les forums modos. La disparition des messages quand on a changé l'intitulé de ce forum, c'est inadmissible &#8212; Toxi a visiblement voulu aller vite, et il merdé grave. Et le problème c'est ce que c'est souvent la même chose, et ça entraîne des blocages stupides avec de grands blancs dans notre présence sur les forums (comme le mois dernier où tout le monde à la rédac était bien occupé&#8230; ou avait disparu de la circulation). On est en train d'avoir une discussion assez franche là-dessus, comme d'hab on vous tient au courant sur ce que ça donne.


----------



## aCLR (27 Avril 2014)

Anthony a dit:


> il merdé grave.



Qu'on lui coupe la tête !


----------



## Anthony (27 Avril 2014)

aCLR a dit:


> Qu'on lui coupe la tête !



C'était pile la phrase où il fallait oublier un mot, en plus


----------



## aCLR (27 Avril 2014)

Anthony a dit:


> C'était pile la phrase où il fallait oublier un mot, en plus


Je n'avais même pas remarqué cet oubli.


----------



## flotow (27 Avril 2014)

Anthony a dit:


> C'était pile la phrase où il fallait oublier un mot, en plus





aCLR a dit:


> Je n'avais même pas remarqué cet oubli.



moi je n'ai même pas compris alors bon, c'est pt'et que je n'ai plus toute ma tête


----------



## Powerdom (27 Avril 2014)

je trouve juste dommage que Arlequin nous quitte sur un mauvais ressenti.


----------



## Locke (28 Avril 2014)

Un écrit c'est parfois la parole qui dépasse la pensée. Il reviendra. 

*Edit :* en attendant il y a la même chose ici... http://forums.macg.co/a-propos-de-macgeneration/revoir-1244331.html


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (3 Juin 2014)

J'appréciais énormément Arlequin. J'espère qu'il reviendra sur sa décision.


----------

